# Fulton County 2012-13



## C.J.

Turkey seasons over, time to get ready for Sept 8th


----------



## Bowyer29

True,and I have a new spot but it is still so durn hot for this converted and rehabilitated ex Yankee!!


----------



## bdillard

Hurry up sept,,,,  cant wait to be at full draw


----------



## outdooradventures44

Come on Sept 8th, S Fulton will be my home away from home

Shottin the bow bout every day now. Wish I had a 40 yard hallway in the house. Its hot out there. 

Aim Small Miss Small fellow suburban hunters


----------



## 270bowman

I agree outdoor, Sept 8th can't get here soon enough.  The agony is killing me.  I can't wait to sling some arrows through my urban deer hunting paradise!


----------



## SouthernYankee

Seen some bachelor groups with some nice growth and lots of fawns...what have u guys seen so far in fulton?


----------



## bdillard

headgear is coming along good boys....   counting down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BPowell92

bdillard said:


> headgear is coming along good boys....   counting down!!!!!!!!!!



Got any pics?  I'll be putting my cameras out in Fulton in a few days.


----------



## bdillard

I got alot of pics... you can definetly tell whats gonna be shooters for sure...  good luck boys... i will post pics of the my bucks on the tail gate in a few months...


----------



## swamp

Putting cameras out next week!


----------



## outdooradventures44

got two trail cams out this past week. Put the in travel corridors instead of over a pile of corn. Want to see whats moving thru. Got several picks of does with fawns and a cple young bucks with decent one. Its gonna be a great year in south fulton, Best of luck to all you suburban hunters


----------



## SouthernYankee

what processor do you guys use in the area?


----------



## bdillard

I use a processor near the house.. my deer come back to paulding county with me....


----------



## swamp

D and R processor in Palmetto


----------



## mickyu

SouthernYankee said:


> what processor do you guys use in the area?



Neese Deer in Woodstock


----------



## 270bowman

What have you guys been seeing lately in S. Fulton?


----------



## Bowyer29

Bucks moving mid day in Roswell.


----------



## bdillard

Bucks starting to move more and more... GETTING A FEW PATTERNED DURING DAY LIGHT NOW... HURRY UP SEPT 8TH


----------



## 270bowman

TTT.  Headed to S. Fulton tomorrow for one last visit, then to my N. Fulton track in Roswell, and lastly to my Clayton tracks to get them all ready.  27 days and counting...who's ready?!?


----------



## bdillard

Food plots planted on one of my fulton tracts yesterday..all stands hung ready for the 8th   cant wait


----------



## outdooradventures44

*south fulton acorns*

What are you guys seein in the trees, The area I hunt is spotty, Not near as many acorns as last year


----------



## bdillard

Getting rain on my plots that we planted yesterday.  Gonna be looking good on the 8th


----------



## Golightly

Just remember who to thank Barry when you lay the hammer on a giant


----------



## bdillard

Golightly said:


> Just remember who to thank Barry when you lay the hammer on a giant



Thats right..Food plots are loving this rain... Hopefully a giant will hit the dirt on the 8th..


----------



## 270bowman

Hung some stands sunday.  Saw tons of muscadines on the ground and the apples have dropped.


----------



## bdillard

white oaks are looking good.. food plots are already sprouting..  just need some cool temps..  hoping to see a p&y hit the dirt on the 8th..


----------



## Bowyer29

White oaks are looking good in Roswell and in Forsyth too!


----------



## bdillard

got a week left boys.. good luck


----------



## alanramc

yep ready for the 8th myself but in crawford county barry hope you get a good one this year !!!


----------



## bdillard

alanramc said:


> yep ready for the 8th myself but in crawford county barry hope you get a good one this year !!!



Thanks Alan..  I hope you put one on the ground too.. Good luck..


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter

Its finally here...Good luck everyone!


----------



## catfish11

If we could get Golightly to be Quitely and stay out of GON we all would be better off in Fulton county . This is why there is always people trying to slip in on our spots


----------



## BPowell92

catfish11 said:


> If we could get Golightly to be Quitely and stay out of GON we all would be better off in Fulton county . This is why there is always people trying to slip in on our spots



I think it's WAAAAAYYYY too late for that.


----------



## 270bowman

True


----------



## BPowell92

Anybody hunt Fulton this morning?


----------



## Wilcox

Seein' more bucks on my Milton cam - saw two shooters, one in full velvet still and the other who'd already shed his...pretty cool.  This weather has 'em movin!


----------



## Golightly

*You're right.  It's all my fault.*



catfish11 said:


> If we could get Golightly to be Quitely and stay out of GON we all would be better off in Fulton county . This is why there is always people trying to slip in on our spots



Your right!  No one trespassed on my properties or anyone elses in Georgia until 3 years ago when I was in the GON.  No one else shoots big deer in Fulton besides me.  No one else has pictures of Fulton, Cobb, Forsyth, Gwinnett deer in the GON or on this forum.  And it definitely doesn't reflect other people kill big deer in Fulton Pope and Young numbers.  I'm so lucky to be accused of the cause of all the trespassing in Georgia, especially Fulton.  If you shoot a big deer in Fulton, you better not put it on here or in the GON.  Someone might figure it out.  Good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## urban hunter90

thanks a lot Golightly, now I will never be able to kill a big deer in fulton ever again, its all your fault. way to go must be your fault too why I dont have any big bucks in cam this year too.... oh wait...


----------



## C.J.

anyone seen anything good


----------



## Golightly

Strange season so far for me.  I had a bunch of shooters and they all have vanished.  Red Oaks are dumping and it's been hot, so I think they aren't moving much.  Next week should crank things up with some cooler temps.  Good luck!


----------



## outdooradventures44

me and two buds have taken a doe each off the land we hunt near camp creek down in south fulton. Mornings have been OK, evening movement seems to have been better over the last two weeks. Went to pull a card on a trail cam mid day today and came across the first scrape Ive seen this season. It was still wet so probably made this am. Buddy hunted this eve and had a nice 8 come by, No shot, said it was a good buck. Its gonna be right on sunday with this cold front comming. Good luck all you suburban hunters.


----------



## Golightly

Mock scrapes are getting torn up and my shooters and new shooters are showing up!  It's getting good boys!  Good luck!


----------



## solocamslayer

Same here, glad to see them again!


----------



## C.J.

Hard to believe it but I have had bucks chasing does twice so far, head down bird dogging them


----------



## Golightly

*It's getting better by the day*

I saw 11 different bucks this morning by 10.  15 does.  A 115" 10 and an 8 went at it hard for 15 seconds.  3 bucks hit scrapes.  One buck made a rub.  Had one buck bumping does and a button chasing.  Great morning.


----------



## BPowell92

Anybody starting to see any signs of the rut in South Fulton?


----------



## 270bowman

Nothing on my property but a small rub.  I will be in there tomorrow morning to hunt.


----------



## outdooradventures44

rubs and scapes everywhere. I have seen an increase in the sign being layed down by bucks over the last two weeks. I have not seen any seeking or chasing yet but I am sure that this cold snap coming will increase that activity. Not sure the does are ready but the bucks are close


----------



## Jcon87

Shot a small buck on monday at 5pm saw new scrapes and rubs everywhere. Couple more weeks


----------



## catfish11

Sitting in stand right now... looking four different bucks. Two shooters, one is a nasty looking twelve but all are chasing one doe at 103 yds. If i get just get em' to 83 one of em' is Elvis.


----------



## brownhounds

It is on now for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Wilcox

Saw 9 does, a spike and a small 6 this morning in Milton - zero rut behavior from my observation, just lots of feeding on White Oak acorns during the peak Moon Overhead time from 8-10 AM.  Won't be long!


----------



## Golightly

Chasing past two days.  Some of the ladies are ready!!  Bucks are on their feet.


----------



## Ranger hunter

I am seeing a bunch of chasing but only the small guys. Give it a week and the little guys will be done then it is time for the big boys.


----------



## Jcon87

Saw chasing yesterday am two shooters on their feet couldn't get a shot. In the pm saw two small 6 pt chasing doe all around. Milton its definitely close some big boys are movin!


----------



## GSUeagle73

had a monster yesterday evening at 44 yards and couldn't close the deal!!!  I saw him breed a doe!  I will be back very soon!


----------



## Wilcox

Good gosh it was on this morning - saw two shooters before 8 chasing a hot doe up in Alpharetta and the biggest deer I've ever seen from the stand came right by...and I choked.   Don't you just hate that!


----------



## Wilcox

More chasin' this morning - a nanny doe w/ two fawns must be coming in, but she didn't want nuthin to do with it.  Kept about 60-yards out and never did come any closer.  I love November!


----------



## Joyner00

*Sandy Springs/Dunwoody Area Lost Buck*

I shot a very good buck yesterday evening arond 5:30 at about 25 yards.  My shot could have been a little low but all in all I thought was a very good kill shot.  The buck jumped straight up with his back legs when I hit him.  It was a complete pass through and my arrow was covered in blood from broadhead to fletchings.  I decided to let the deer lay last night just to be on the safe side.  Today when I went back I had a blood trail for about 75 yards and then absolutely nothing.  After not finding anymore blood I decided to check creeks and areas I know that they normally will go when shot.......Absolutely nothing........I am baffled as to what happened and why I cannot find this buck.  For anyone that hunts this area if you will be kind enough to keep a lookout for any dead bucks or bucks you might get on trail cam that have been hit.  You can reach me on my cell at 404-683-4183  I know this is part of bowhunting but it still makes it tough, especially from the looks of my arrow and the pass through.  Thanks again everyone, it is still on!

Greg


----------



## Jcon87

Saw 3 deer today. Two fawns with their mama. No chasing but fresh rubs and scrapes everywhere!!!!! But gawd alll mighty I got da buck feva and the only prescription is more cowbell


----------



## brownhounds

Good luck, joyner, hope you find him.  He is dead somewhere.  Dunwoody has some hosses.  I tried to get permission to hunt there but they told me you were'nt allowed to hunt there.


----------



## hanglide4life

keep looking and getting someone with a dog can really help. You'll find him, it's usually that last effort that gets it. 

check this site, gon's dial-a-tracking dog

http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=67


----------



## Wilcox

Jcon87 said:


> Saw 3 deer today. Two fawns with their mama. No chasing but fresh rubs and scrapes everywhere!!!!! But gawd alll mighty I got da buck feva and the only prescription is more cowbell


----------



## Wilcox

Get out there boys!  Saw 15 this morning...most I've ever seen in one sit.  Watched a big 8 chasin' two smaller bucks away from his woman(of the moment) earlier today.  Never came closer than 50 yards, so I just got to watch, but it is still on in Alpharetta!


----------



## brownhounds

Anybody seeing any sign of a second rut?


----------



## BPowell92

No action lately.  I'm getting nothing but night pics on camera.


----------



## Wilcox

Nothing in Alpharetta just yet - 1-month today since things broke loose in my area with the first rut, so I expect to see some movement in the next couple of weeks.  Did see 4 does feeding through about 8:45AM this morning, so at least they are moving during the day time.


----------



## GSUeagle73

i had a small buck chase a young doe all over my ridge Monday evening....i'm in Milton


----------



## Wilcox

Got a nice one today - he was definitely cruising looking for a doe right about 8AM, so I'm thinking the 2nd rut is coming in or getting close.


----------



## BPowell92

Wilcox said:


> Got a nice one today - he was definitely cruising looking for a doe right about 8AM, so I'm thinking the 2nd rut is coming in or getting close.



Well let's see him!!


----------



## Wilcox

here ya go!



BP1992 said:


> Well let's see him!!


----------



## Golightly

*I found his buck!!*

Greg never put on here that I found his buck a few days later after looking for about an hour.  Nice 8 point!!



Joyner00 said:


> I shot a very good buck yesterday evening arond 5:30 at about 25 yards.  My shot could have been a little low but all in all I thought was a very good kill shot.  The buck jumped straight up with his back legs when I hit him.  It was a complete pass through and my arrow was covered in blood from broadhead to fletchings.  I decided to let the deer lay last night just to be on the safe side.  Today when I went back I had a blood trail for about 75 yards and then absolutely nothing.  After not finding anymore blood I decided to check creeks and areas I know that they normally will go when shot.......Absolutely nothing........I am baffled as to what happened and why I cannot find this buck.  For anyone that hunts this area if you will be kind enough to keep a lookout for any dead bucks or bucks you might get on trail cam that have been hit.  You can reach me on my cell at 404-683-4183  I know this is part of bowhunting but it still makes it tough, especially from the looks of my arrow and the pass through.  Thanks again everyone, it is still on!
> 
> Greg


----------



## Wilcox

any pics?


----------



## BPowell92

Wilcox said:


> here ya go!



Congrats, I've been seeing a LOT of fresh scrapes lately.  Anybody else seeing this?


----------

